# CD's You Would Rate a 10 out of 10?



## jaxjaguar (Nov 3, 2008)

As a huge music buff and collector, I always love to see what ranks highly on other peoples lists. So, what are a couple of CD's or Albums (for the older folk who grew up with LP's) that are 10's in your mind?

Any kind of music is welcome. If it isn't an artist that most people would be familiar with, such as U2 or The Beatles, try and give a brief description as to what that artisit sounds like, or the feeling you get from listening to it.

A few of mine:

Van Halen - Van Halen 

Could be the best debut album ever from a hard rock band. So many classics, and a great mix of feel good summertime rockers and liquid fire metal grooves. I think almost every song made it onto FM radio in the late 70's and early 80's....some still are being played today.

Silversun Pickups - Carnavas

Similar to sound and structure as The Smashing Pumpkins, but more lush and melodic. Almost every song gets you humming along, and the melodies won't leave your head for days. Great if you are a fan of 90's alternative with a 70's fuzz rock vibe.

Radiohead - The Bends
If you own it, then you know. If you don't, good luck cause Radiohead are one of those bands that you either get or don't. Such a beautiful flow of songs. Check out the first 3 songs on iTunes, if you feel it...click buy.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

The Ataris - End is Forever




I doubt many people would have heard of this band, or this album, but it was released when I was 15 - it's like the soundtrack of my youth. 
Other people listening to it won't feel the same way I do, I'm certain. I guess it's sentimentalish. (Yeah sentimentalish is a word, okay? )


----------



## mango (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Like Vines - The Hush Sound *
Think Panic! At The Disco but better. I've met the band twice and they're super nice. <3 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=f-ramh_njlk&feature=related

*Good News For People Who Love Bad News - Modest Mouse*
I find most people either love or hate MM. I can't really describe them. Just listen!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WmqlI5rSuws

*The Question - Emery*
They're like alternative rock with a little screamo thrown in. I love the lyrics to the song I'm linking on here. Especially "We are all the same people with sinning hearts that make us equal." Bahhh, love<3. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=y4J_M4J73Jc

*They're Only Chasing Safety - Underoath*
Best screamo album ever. Underoath sucked before this album, and they sucked on the album after too but this one is awesome. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GN57SsrZeQI

*Siren Song of the Counter Culture - Rise Against*
Alternative. Some of their stuff is hardcore-ish, but not everything. I love the lyrics of all the songs on this album, especially the political stuff. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Im1tmCFpVWs and http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq0FM-cAVj8

*No Doubt - No Doubt*
This album is basically why I absolutely love No Doubt. Their early stuff was amazing, more ska than pop.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PNjSgBFmP3o Ah, this song took me forever to find! I think it's because it came out in like 1989 [I wasn't even born yet!]

I've seen The Hush Sound, Modest Mouse, Emery, and Rise Against in concert and all were amazing.

EDIT: I have no idea how I got onto the UK part of youtube, but I did, hah.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> The Ataris - End is Forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say this album is a 10, but I do love it. Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start is one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wouldn't say this album is a 10, but I do love it. Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start is one of my all time favorite songs.



I like that song too 
I pretty much love all of them on that album apart from Teenage Riot...I mildly like that one. I liked the music, just not the lyrics.
I think my favourite song from it is If You Really Want To Hear About It.

Another album I love - Goo Goo Dolls - Dizzy Up the Girl


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> I like that song too
> I pretty much love all of them on that album apart from Teenage Riot...I mildly like that one. I liked the music, just not the lyrics.
> I think my favourite song from it is If You Really Want To Hear About It



Yeah, that's a good one. I liked Teenage Riot personally, but I've heard a lot of other people say they didn't really like it.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 3, 2008)

If you are into RADIOHEAD you probably know all about _Hail to the Thief_. The title alone is really great, but I think it's their best. Maybe my age is showing, when I think of it as a unit that you listen to from beginning to end; but it's full of tremendous songs, edgy guitar playing, powerful lyrics, and magical moments. If my air conditioner were broken on a hot day I could count on it to induce the shivers.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> If you are into RADIOHEAD you probably know all about _Hail to the Thief_. The title alone is really great, but I think it's their best. Maybe my age is showing, when I think of it as a unit that you listen to from beginning to end; but it's full of tremendous songs, edgy guitar playing, powerful lyrics, and magical moments. If my air conditioner were broken on a hot day I could count on it to induce the shivers.



You're the first I've ever known who thinks Thief is their best, but at least it's not The fucking Blands.


perfect albums of the top of the head:

sonic youth - a thousand leaves
tricky - maxinquaye
sleater-kinney - the woods
liz phair - exile in guyville
pj harvey - rid of me
paul simon - graceland
luna - penthouse
cursive - the ugly organ
the chills - submarine bells
yo la tengo - summer sun
beatles - rubber soul
dj shadow - endtroducing
radiohead - ok computer
steve reich - music for 18 musicians
sunny day real estate - how it feels to be something on
the apples in stereo - new magnetic wonder
the velvet underground - the velvet underground
the dismemberment plan - emergency & i
television - marquee moon
brian eno/jon hassell - fourth world
the mountain goats - tallahassee
r.e.m. - murmur
the indestructible beat of soweto
d'angelo - voodoo

off the top of the head


----------



## furious styles (Nov 3, 2008)

here are some albums i consider "perfect"


----------



## kayrae (Nov 3, 2008)

Incubus - Morning View
Spoon - Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga
The Stone Foxes - The Stone Foxes
Sigur Ros - Agaetis Byrjun
M.I.A. - Kala
Kanye West - Graduation
The Blow - Poor Aim (Love Songs)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

kayrae said:


> M.I.A. - Kala



I second this.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 3, 2008)

Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks, Highway 61 Revisited
Radiohead - Amnesiac
Tom Waits - Alice
Public Enemy - Fear of a Black Planet
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
Bright Eyes - Digital Ash in a Digital Urn
The Mountain Goats - The Sunset Tree
Sufjan Stevens- Seven Swans
Stevie Wonder - Songs In the Key of Life
Bonnie "Prince" Billy - I See a Darkness
Pavement - Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain

...that'll do for now.


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

AC/DC - Back In Black





Alice In Chains - Alice In Chains





Avril Lavigne - Let Go





Green Day - Dookie





http://www.music.usb.co.il/images/Guns_N_Roses_AppetiteForDestruction.jpg





Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind





Megadeth - Peace Sells…But Who&#8216;s Buying? 





Metallica - Ride The Lightning





Morrissey - Ringleader Of The Tormentors





Nirvana - Bleach

I'm sure there is loads more but I cant think right now.


----------



## lpssway (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooooh, such an awesome topic. I'm a music fanatic myself and there are plenty of albums that deserve praise. While I don't know all that deserve it, I do have some on my iTunes that do;

1. Black Sails at Sunset - AFI - This was the defining album of AFI, while not in mainstream, but to the underground, especially with their most famous, yet seldom publicly heard, song, "God Called in Sick Today".

2. Sing the Sorrow - AFI - This was the album that defined them in the mainstream. Shifting from punk to gothic and then and now to alternative, they still proved themselves worthy with intense melodies and creative imagery from the lyrics.

3. Alexisonfire - Alexisonfire - In my opinion, their only good album, though I am kind of a dick because I didn't like the sound of their follow-up album. But anyway, Alexisonfire blends raw aggression with melodic interludes. And the guitar player has a fantastic tenor range.

4. Trainwreck - Boys Night Out - I have a guilty pleasure in music, and that is concept albums. One of the sickest concepts to date, a man kills his wife, whom he loved like Romeo did Juliet, in his sleep while having a horrifying nightmare. After his trial, he is placed in an institution where he is later released and his life continues to spiral out of control. Violent, descriptive lyrics, yet catchy, peppy music. Yeah, they're sick in more ways than one.

5. The Devil and God are Raging Inside Me - Brand New - Ever since I heard their first album, Your Favorite Weapon, I thought they were going to be just another emo-ish band, though still good. God, how I was wrong. Brand New evolved fast and for the best, with metaphoric language, soulful singing, and equally soulful music. In fact, you could possibly cry from track three, "Jesus"/"Jesus Christ", I know I nearly did a few times.

6. August and Everything After - Counting Crows - My first favorite band... I think. But anyway, "Mr. Jones" aside, Adam Duritz, lead singer/pianist/lyricist, reveals inner pain, especially with the topic of love, and uses allusions, such as a reference to Henderson's The Rain King, to create sad and powerful ballads.

7. Recovering the Satellites - Counting Crows - A HUGE step-up from the album prior. Much more sadder, much more melodic, much more angrier, and yet, offers a little bit of hope and happiness in certain songs such as "A Long December". Also deals with fame and the music industry.

8. The Ugly Organ - Cursive - The artcore band, as I call them, has a concept themselves, with what the music industry can do to one's soul, meshing semi-hard rock with creepy and sad sound of the cello.

9. Postpartum Modesty. A Portrait - Evaline - If you want an underrated band, you've got one. With hints of a story, Evaline uses power chords of the guitar and the piano to create an artistic EP that could knock anyone off their butt.

10. Make Yourself - Incubus - Another defining album as the band shifts from a funk metal to a more alt-metal sound. Nonetheless, kickass.

11. Morning View - Incubus - A lot more alternative with more songs that soothe and relax the soul. And yeah, there are still songs you could go nuts to.

12. The Fake Sound of Progress - Lostprophets - A mesh of metal, funk, screamo, and a touch of techno creates an awesome sound from Wales, UK. 

13. Start Something - Lostprophets - The album that earned them a spot on my top favorite bands. While a little bit more radio friendly, Lostprophets still have the fire from the previous album to rock out furiously like "To Hell We Ride", and yet reveal a gentler side with songs such as "Sway" (my all time favorite song).

14. I Brought You My Bullets, You Brought Me Your Love - My Chemical Romance - Hailing from my hometown, MCR is at their peak here with some of the best they have to offer. Don't get me wrong, the later albums are good, but they can't hold a candle to songs like "Vampires Will Never Hurt You", "Drowning Lessons", and "Demolition Lovers".

15. The City Sleeps In Flames - Scary Kids Scaring Kids - Newcomers to the rock scene, the Arizona band SKSK is at full intensity with amazing solos like in "The Only Medicine" and blend in some 80's hair metal with "My Darkest Hour", proving themselves immediately in their freshman effort. Plus possible concept? Maybe. I can always dream.

16. Scary Kids Scaring Kids - Scaring Kids Scaring Kids - I stand corrected. THIS is where the full intensity is and shows the extent of their musical talents. From basic hardcore songs like "Faces" and "Degenerates" to softer, melodic songs such as "The Deep End" and "Watch Me Bleed", and even blends hair metal once again with "Snake Devil". I know there is definitely a concept here. Probably about war and betrayal and love.

17. From the Depths of Dreams - Senses Fail - Their best album, even if it only is eight songs. Raw emotions and descriptive lyrics paved their way to their first, full length, not as good, album.

18. A City By the Light Divided - Thursday - Their most unappreciated album, more so than Waiting. Completely avoiding radio-friendliness, thank God, Thursday does their own thing, with Geoff Rickly's beautiful poetic lyrics with whatever the song may be, from the hardcore "Counting 5-4-3-2-1" to the soft yet powerful "Running From the Rain".

19. War All The Time - Thursday - Their best work to date. Social and political issues plague the lyrics, revealing Rickly's soul and passion, especially in the "controversial", according to, pfft, MTV, song and video "War All The Time". If you are on the fence about this band, listen to the whole album, including the Japanese bonus track of their cover of Sigur Ros's "Ny Batteri".

Wow, that took a while. So yeah, I feel that all nineteen of these albums deserve a ten out of ten. A little much, yeah? ^^;


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

What's weird about this is that I listen to way more hip hop now, but my perfect albums remain throwbacks. Probably cause these happened in my life pre-downloading when I sat and really let an album sink in cause I just bought the CD and read the lyrics and looked at cover art.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

lpssway said:


> 14. I Brought You My Bullets, You Brought Me Your Love - My Chemical Romance - Hailing from my hometown, MCR is at their peak here with some of the best they have to offer. Don't get me wrong, the later albums are good, but they can't hold a candle to songs like "Vampires Will Never Hurt You", "Drowning Lessons", and "Demolition Lovers".



I considered putting Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge on my list, but I'm honestly a little surprised anyone put this one on here. Most MCR fans I've talked to don't care for I Brought You My Bullets at all. Some of it is.. alright, but I just don't get the same vibe as I do for Three Cheers. Sadly though, The Black Parade didn't match up to Three Cheers either as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I considered putting Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge on my list, but I'm honestly a little surprised anyone put this one on here. Most MCR fans I've talked to don't care for I Brought You My Bullets at all. Some of it is.. alright, but I just don't get the same vibe as I do for Three Cheers. Sadly though, The Black Parade didn't match up to Three Cheers either as far as I'm concerned.



I brought you my bullets is a fantastic album its more heavier than their newer stuff which is good IMO. I'm hoping that they go back to this sound for their fourth album but it's unlikely as it does not sell records.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

george83 said:


> I brought you my bullets is a fantastic album its more heavier than their newer stuff which is good IMO. I'm hoping that they go back to this sound for their fourth album but it's unlikely as it does not sell records.



I don't dislike it because it's heavy; I dislike it because it seems unrefined to me, in a bad way. Three Cheers seemed more cohesive and like it was put together better. I also personally thought the lyrics were better. Black Parade though, was just far too cliche. Some of the songs are a bit catchy, but a lot of the lyrics are more or less meaningless. It'll be interesting to see what they put out for a fourth album. If they could combine the heaviness of the first with some of the elements of the second, that'd be really sweet.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 3, 2008)

Oooh, good topic! This is hard for me, coz I tend to love something then listen to it so much that I go right off it! But these favourites have stood the test of time so far, so credit where credit is due:

* Bob Marley - Exodus
* Elton John - Madman Across the Water (good call, mango!)
* Kings of Leon - Because of the Times
* Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Californication
* The Last Shadow Puppets - The Age of the Understatement

I also wanna put the Beatles and Mama & Papas in here but can't decide which albums..can I have best ofs?!


----------



## katorade (Nov 3, 2008)

Aimee Mann is by far my favorite songwriter of our time. She is hugely underrated in my opinion, and I don't own a single album of hers that I don't absolutely love.





The Decemberists definitely breathed something new into my musical repertoire. I love any songs that tell a story, and they are MASTER storytellers. It took me a while to get used to the lead singer's voice, I actually couldn't stand it at first, but now I find it sort of boyishly enchanting. I also love the range of instruments they offer up.





Has remained one of my favorite albums throughout the years, there's not a song on there that I'm not in love with.





This is one of the sexiest albums ever produced. It hits every note and manner of sexuality people carry around, from the gritty and taboo to soft and tear-enducing. 





What can I say. It's The Jam. 10.





A fairly recent discovery for me (two years ago, maybe?). Thoroughly modern sound that's danceable, chillable, and identifiable. It's also probably the beast "break-up" album I've ever heard.





Come on, that one's easy. The title song has been acclaimed as some of the most masterfully performed vocals in rock/folk/pop culture history. Add that with a memorable album that is still applicable today and you've got a classic.



There are so many more, but I don't want to overwhelm.:happy:


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2008)

Excellent, excellent thread. 

Right off the top of my head, Tom Petty's _Wildflowers_, Genesis's _Duke_, Maria McKee's _You Gotta Sin to Get Saved_, Carole King's _Tapestry_, and Elvis Costello's _My Aim is True_. 

Wildflowers is my absolute #1, though. It's always been very difficult for me to articulate why certain music is meaningful to me (maybe that's the point of music?), but I can say that it's perfect to me because every song on that album is at the very least really good, and some are astounding. They all work together in terms of theme and musicality, and I suppose I just see a lot of myself and my experiences in those songs. It's an amazing piece of work. 

Oh, and agreed re. Stevie Wonder's _Songs in the Key of Life_, too. I grew up listening to that one. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm adding Monkeys For Nothin' and the Chimps For Free by Reel Big Fish. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmr9UcQBLw


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2008)

katorade said:


> Aimee Mann is by far my favorite songwriter of our time. She is hugely underrated in my opinion, and I don't own a single album of hers that I don't absolutely love.


Oh, wow, good call, and shame on me for missing that one. :doh:

Also, I forgot Peter Case's _Full Service No Waiting_!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 3, 2008)

Uh huh, I have a few.





The first, and best of Hendrix. Changed how many (myself included) listened to music.





Great melodies, even greater sound production. Not a bad track.





I was working at RCA Records when this was getting ready to be released. Bruce Hornsby was originally going to be the newest signee to Windham Hill Records, which at the time distributed all the new age stuff of the day, like Will Ackerman & Michael Hedges. RCA heard the demos, and threatened to cancel their distribution agreement with Windham Hill if RCA wasn't allowed to release Hornsby to the US market. We were lucky.





"Crazy" alone should make this a 10, as it's one of the best pop songs of all time, but the rest of the disc is equal to the task





Just like Gnarls Barkley, some of the best crafted pop songs of its time. Mixing the Philly sound with 80's dance beats, this still gets people on the dance floor today.





Zappa's first, and his best.





After Hendrix, this was one of the slickest guitar albums of all time.





A very soulful voice, with excellent quality of musicianship on this one. His best, in my opinion.

I agree with Katorade, that there are so many more I'd love to share, but I don't want to hijack the thread with stuff no one has ever heard of.

Also, props to AFG for the Martin Sexton "Black Sheep" selection. I saw him live a few years ago, and was blown away.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2008)

D'oh! Fleetwood Mac's _Rumours_ is another one.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 3, 2008)

*Dream Theater* - Images And Words






*Pain Of Salvation* - Remedy Lane






*Pain Of Salvation* - The Perfect Element, Pt. 1






*Between The Buried And Me* - Colors






*Ayreon* - The Human Equation






*Coheed And Cambria* - In Keeping Secrets Of Silent Earth: 3






*Metallica* - Master Of Puppets






*Porcupine Tree* - Lightbulb Sun


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Katy Lied-Steely Dan

Just about anything Steely but Katy Lied is my favorite.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2008)

Townshend at his best, and the rest of the band is on fire too. 

1) Baba O'Riley: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo&fmt=18[/url]
(NOT FUCKING TEENAGE WASTELAND YOU FUCKING FUCKS)
(live from the film 'The Kids Are Alright': arguably better than the studio version:

2) Bargain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyv_65o1HDY&fmt=18

3)Love Ain't For Keeping: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz2NXOdX_Jk&fmt=18
(live electric version, from the Young Vic rehearsals)

4) My Wife: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=929R7NcYGqA&fmt=18
(one of my favorites from the record)

5) The Song Is Over: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa3HIuJdXxI&fmt=18

6) Getting In Tune: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrfmaIMezIc&fmt=18

7) Going Mobile: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMQZfV0dID4&fmt=18
(another one of my favorites; listen for the crazy guitar synth solo)

8) Behind Blue Eyes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM&fmt=18
(one of my least favorites from the record, but the heavier bits are well worth it)

9) Won't Get Fooled Again: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE&fmt=18
(also live from 'The Kids Are Alright' and also arguably better than the original; check the MASSIVE drum solo towards the return)
Bonus: Pete talks synthesizers on "Fooled":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEPSruBdSqk&fmt=18



Gingembre said:


> can I have best ofs?!


Compilations are a bit cheating


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 4, 2008)

Dummy- Portishead
Lateralus- Tool
definately agree on Radiohead- the Bends

hmm... Anthony Hamilton- coming from where i'm from

Blood Sex Sugar magic and Californication (RHCP) are perhaps both 9s to me


----------



## goodthings (Nov 4, 2008)

Jay Brannan - Goddamned
Pearl Jam - 10
Robbie Williams - Millenium
Manic Street Preachers - This is my truth
Live - Live
Jason Mraz - Mr A to Z
Stone Temple Pilots - Purple
Crowded House - Recurring Dream
The The - Dusk
Radiohead - the Bends


----------



## goodthings (Nov 4, 2008)

Jay Brannan - Goddamned
Pearl Jam - 10
Robbie Williams - Millenium
Manic Street Preachers - This is my truth
Live - Live
Jason Mraz - Mr A to Z
Stone Temple Pilots - Purple
Crowded House - Recurring Dream
The The - Dusk
Radiohead - the Bends


----------



## intraultra (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 4, 2008)

oooh yeah! cat power


----------



## saltyeyes (Nov 4, 2008)

glassjaw: worship and tribute
envy on the coast: lucy gray
head automatica: decadance
brand new: deja entendu
brand new:the devil and god are raging inside me
say anything: say anything is a real boy
say anything: in defense of the genre
hot hot heat: elevator
we are scientists: brain thrust mastery
gatsby's american dream: volcano
the matches: decomposer
midtown: forget what you know
modest mouse: the moon and antarctica
modest mouse: good news for people who love bad news
motion city soundtrack: even if it kills me
motion city soundtrack: commit this to memory
oasis: what's the story morning glory


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## ladle (Nov 4, 2008)

I know Jay beat me to this already
But DEFINITELY
RADIOHEAD-OK Computer
and I also think
RADIOHEAD-The Bends
REM-Automatic for the people
WEEZER-The Blue Album
OASIS-What's the Story Morning Glory
DIRE STRAITS-Brothers in Arms


----------



## ladle (Nov 4, 2008)

actually.....forgot to add

PAUL SIMON-Graceland
and
PHIL COLLINS-But Seriously


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks, Highway 61 Revisited
> Radiohead - Amnesiac
> Tom Waits - Alice
> Public Enemy - Fear of a Black Planet
> ...



Amnesiac and Fear of Black Planet: excellent choosings over the obvious

But your namesake kicks the douche out of Alice.


----------



## butch (Nov 4, 2008)

Carrie said:


> D'oh! Fleetwood Mac's _Rumours_ is another one.



Glad someone put this up. There's a reason almost every song on this album got radio play, because it is pop perfection.

Also, good call folks on Aimee Mann and Roseanne Cash. Both have songs on my favorite CD mix, btw ("I'll Change for You" and "Save Me").

Lets see, not just anything deserves a 10, but a few that might, in my opinion:

Taking the Long Way-Dixie Chicks (so cal country pop for the new milleniuum)
Come On Come On-Mary Chapin Carpenter (talk about underated, she is a lyricist without compare, imo)
Little Earthquakes-Tori Amos (come on, its the soundtrack of my early 20's)
The Queen is Dead-Smiths (come on, its the soundtrack of my adolescence)
Flaming Red-Patty Griffin (come on, it is the soundtrack of my life right now)
Back in Black-AC/DC (Knockin me out with those American Thighs-what more needs to be said?)
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band-Beatles (well, they're god, even if AFG doesn't like them, lol )
Woodface-Crowded House (Neil Finn is genuis, pure and simple)

Thats all I can think of, for now. Feel free to criticize, as I know from experience that this is the favorite past time of music snobs


----------



## Filly (Nov 4, 2008)

mango said:


>




Oh yeaaaaaah. Love them all. Not so much the last one though. 

I would do up a list but it would be way too long. I personally think I have the best music collection in the world


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## MattB (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm feeling too lazy to put up all the covers, and a few that I chose are already up here anyways...I really miss the impact of seeing a great album cover in the stores for the first time, anyone else feel that it just isn't the same anymore??

Here's a few off the top of my head...no particular order...

Metallica- Master Of Puppets
Beatles- Revolver
Kinks- Are The Village Green Preservation Society
Raveonettes- Lust Lust Lust (the only new record that's really grabbed me in a long time!)
Ramones- Road To Ruin
Pink Floyd- Dark Side Of The Moon (stating the obvious, but sometimes the obvious has to be said...although I think 'Echoes' is their best song, Dark Side is their best LP...)
Cro-Mags- Age Of Quarrel
7 Seconds- The Crew
Grateful Dead- American Beauty
Slayer- Reign In Blood
Clash- London Calling
The Who- Sell Out


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 4, 2008)

Daft Punk - Discovery
Huey Lewis and The News - Sports
Michael Jackson - Thriller


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Michael Jackson - Thriller


FINALLY somebody mentions Thriller!




Seriously now. Check this tracklist:

1) "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" &#8211; 6:02
2) "Baby Be Mine" (Rod Temperton) &#8211; 4:20
3) "The Girl Is Mine" &#8211; 3:42
4) "Thriller" (Temperton) &#8211; 5:57
5) "Beat It" &#8211; 4:19
6) "Billie Jean" &#8211; 4:54
7) "Human Nature" (John Bettis, Steve Porcaro) &#8211; 4:05
8) "P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing)" (James Ingram, Quincy Jones) &#8211; 3:58
9) "The Lady in My Life" (Temperton) &#8211; 4:59

Now how many of those tracks were hit singles?

1) "The Girl Is Mine" [Billboard Hot 100 #2] 
2) "Billie Jean" [Billboard Hot 100 #1] 
3) "Beat It" [Billboard Hot 100 #1] 
4) "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" [Billboard Hot 100 #5] 
5) "Human Nature" [Billboard Hot 100 #7] 
6) "P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing)" [Billboard Hot 100 #10] 
7) "Thriller" [Billboard Hot 100 #4] 

Answer: one hell of a lot! It's one hell of an album - expertly produced (thank you Quincy Jones!), expertly performed, and the album itself went to #1 on both the US and UK albums charts.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 4, 2008)

OK Wag got it first but it bears repeating:





And





Stevie Nicks - Belladonna


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 4, 2008)

This has turned into an awesome thread! Keep it going!

Glad to see some Heavy Metal making the list!

A few more from me:

Clutch - Blast Tyrant
Tool - Aenima
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Coheed and Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth :3
Rush -Moving Pictures
Bloc Party - Silent Alarm
Down - Nola


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2008)

MattB said:


> Ramones- Road To Ruin



I second this.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 4, 2008)

Honestly my favorite album of all time





Another great one

Honestly i love live albums, i just like the way sound better then studio albums.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Another great one



I love this, but it's a set, not just one album. It's 5 vinyls- a collection of his live songs. I don't think it quite applies.

Although for any fans of the Boss, get it if you don't have it.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are a few I haven't seen on here.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 4, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I considered putting Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge on my list, but I'm honestly a little surprised anyone put this one on here. Most MCR fans I've talked to don't care for I Brought You My Bullets at all. Some of it is.. alright, but I just don't get the same vibe as I do for Three Cheers. Sadly though, The Black Parade didn't match up to Three Cheers either as far as I'm concerned.


Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge was pretty much the only MCR album I like enough to listen to over and over again.



katorade said:


> Aimee Mann is by far my favorite songwriter of our time. She is hugely underrated in my opinion, and I don't own a single album of hers that I don't absolutely love.


I really like Aimee Mann too 



thatgirl08 said:


> I'm adding Monkeys For Nothin' and the Chimps For Free by Reel Big Fish.
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmr9UcQBLw


I LOVE Reel Big Fish! I saw them on their last tour (In the UK anyway) In Feb. I think I should add the Everything Sucks album to the list



wrestlingguy said:


> A very soulful voice, with excellent quality of musicianship on this one. His best, in my opinion.





jaxjaguar said:


> Coheed and Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth :3


I second all these.


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are just a few of my favorites:

Morphine - Yes
Pink Floyd - DSOTM
Tool - Undertow, Aenima, Lateralus (yeah, huge fan)
John Mayall - Blues Breakers with Eric Clapton
Led Zeppelin - III & IV
Black Crowes - Shake Your Money Maker
Jane's Addiction - Nothings Shocking
Phish - Rift


----------



## ladle (Nov 6, 2008)

can't be bothered re-reading the whole thread...
anyone mentioned GnR
Use Your Illusion 1 or 2?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2008)

coheed and cambria-iksse:3
bon iver- for emma, forever ago
bayside-the walking wounded

that's all i can think of this minute...must get to work!

eta-dr. dre-the chronic

i still play the shit out of that album


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 6, 2008)

Parallel Lines-Blondie 
Transformer - Lou Reed
Lust for Life - Iggy Pop
Platinum Collection - Queen
Songs of the Auvergne (by Canteloube) - Victoria de los Angeles

The first four im sure are known by everyone, but the last is my favourite piece of music ever, and I only like it as sung by Victoria de los Angeles. Her voice is so pure, sweet and perfect. She hit the high notes more perfectly than anyone else.  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NyvuEhOFNB4


----------



## toni (Nov 6, 2008)

Check these out, I am sure you will like them.  

View attachment slickrick.jpg


View attachment georgelamond.jpg


View attachment maroon5.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Nov 6, 2008)

MattB said:


> 7 Seconds- The Crew


Ohh, sweet nostalgia. They were the second live show I ever saw, as a teen. My older brother said he'd take me to a show for my birthday but was afraid a Minor Threat show would be too rough for me, so we did 7 Seconds instead.  It was great. 


MattB said:


> Clash- London Calling


Gah, of course!

And I'll add The Replacements, _Let it Be_.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Ohh, sweet nostalgia. They were the second live show I ever saw, as a teen. My older brother said he'd take me to a show for my birthday but was afraid a Minor Threat show would be too rough for me, so we did 7 Seconds instead.  It was great.
> 
> Gah, of course!
> 
> And I'll add The Replacements, _Let it Be_.



Ha! "I'm afraid crack might be a little too much for you, let's just start with some light huffing."


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2008)

Eminem- The Marshall Mathers LP

Kanye West- College Dropout

Breaking Benjamin- Phobia

TI- Paper Trail

Red- End of Silence

Fort Minor- The Rising Tied

30 seconds to Mars- A beautiful Lie

Gym Class Heros- The quilt

Dream Weaver- Systematic Chaos


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 6, 2008)

Just an unknown member posting his gibberish for the hell of it, nothing to see here folks, move along. 

The Allman Brothers Band: At Filmore East
The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
David Bowie: The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars
Deep Purple: Machine Head
Jefferson Airplane: Surrealistic Pillow
King Crimson: In The Court of the Crimson King
Led Zeppelin: Physical Graffiti
Meatloaf: Bat Out of Hell
Metallica: Master of Puppets
Pearl Jam: Ten
Pink Floyd: The Piper At The Gates of Dawn, Dark Side of the Moon and Wish You Were Here
The Pogues: Rum, Sodomy and the Lash, If I Should Fall From Grace With God, and Hell's Ditch
Primus: Frizzle Fry
System of a Down: System of a Down, Toxicity, Steal This Album, Mesmerize, Hypnotize
Tenacious D: Tenacious D
Wolfmother: Wolfmother

Some of those are questionable but most are a solid 10 in my books. Honourable mentions in the form of live and studio compilations include Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, Emerson, Lake & Palmer, The Moody Blues, Nirvana, Rush, Queen, Uriah Heep, and The Who. 

Oddly enough, most of the music of today doesn't do anything for me besides maybe causing some slight irritation.


----------



## MattB (Nov 6, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Just an unknown member posting his gibberish for the hell of it, nothing to see here folks, move along.
> 
> 
> The Pogues: Rum, Sodomy and the Lash, *If I Should Fall From Grace With God,* and Hell's Ditch
> ...



D'OH! How could I forget that one, it's one of my all-time favourites!!

I also missed...
Queen- A Night At The Opera
Rudimentary Peni- Death Church
Fugazi- Steady Diet of Nothing


----------



## Carrie (Nov 6, 2008)

katorade said:


> Ha! "I'm afraid crack might be a little too much for you, let's just start with some light huffing."







Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 6, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac----Rumors
Carole King ------Tapestry
Isaac Hayes------Hot Buttered Soul
Jimi Hendrix------Are You Experienced?
Elton John------Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
Carly Simon-----No Secrets
The Beatles-----Let It Be(and Abbey Road)
Marvin Gaye----What's Going On
Stevie Nicks----Crystal Visions
Stevie Wonder----Songs In The Key Of Life, Innervisions, Talking Book
The Carpenters----Singles(1969-1981)
U2---------The Joshua Tree
Pink Floyd-----Dark Side of The Moon
Janis Joplin-----Cheap Thrills and Pearl
Woodstock------The Soundtrack
The Eagles-----Hotel California


----------



## troubadours (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## QueenB (Nov 8, 2008)

some. i just love these..


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 8, 2008)

I fell in love with the album Stripped by Gavin Degraw. I consider myself to be fairly musically inclined, and was not apt to be a fan of the likes of Gavin, much less after hearing his poppy Oh Chariot album, But let me tell you!!! Holy friggin crap.. It is bascially an album of him and a piano. FANTASTIC! Has not left my cd player in months. This boy can sing like you would not believe, in my opinion is one of the best singers I have ever heard. He has sooo much control over his voice. It will amaze you. His rendition of Sam Cooks Change Gonna Come.. will make you cry.. guarenteed..


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 8, 2008)

Actual Miles by Don Henley....love it...

anything by Steely Dan, the Moody Blues, The Cure, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Maroon 5, Rob Thomas, Matchbox20, Addicted to love by Robert Palmer....


----------



## Donna (Nov 8, 2008)

\m/


----------



## Donna (Nov 8, 2008)

I forgot two...


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 8, 2008)

Arcade Fire: Funeral
Architecture In Helsinki: Places Like This
Arctic Monkeys: Whatever People Say I am, That's What I'm Not
Asobi Seksu: Citrus
Belle and Sebastian: The Life Pursuit
Ben Harper: Fight for Your Mind and Diamonds on the Inside
Bloc Party: Silent Alarm and Intimacy
Blues Traveler: Straight on till Morning
Cozybones: Death of Advertising
Dance Hall Crashers: Honey, I'm Homely!
Death From Above 1979: You're a Woman, I'm a Man
The Go! Team: Proof of Youth and Thunder, Lightning, Strike!
Green Day: American Idiot
The Hold Steady: Boys and Girls in America
Mates of State: Bring it Back
Dave Matthews Band: Crash
The Mountain Goats: The Sunset Tree (This Year is my fave song of all time)
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Into the Great Wide Open and Wildflowers
Paul Simon: Graceland
Bruce Springsteen: Born to Run
XTC: Nonsuch


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Green Day: American Idiot



Really?


..._Really_?


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a solid album all the way through. A bit forgettable in my case, but still a strong record.


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> ..._Really_?



I'm more shocked on seeing the artic monkeys on his list, worst band ever IMO!!!


----------



## troubadours (Nov 9, 2008)

QueenB said:


> some. i just love these..



yes. ;_;



Edens_heel said:


> Arcade Fire: Funeral
> Architecture In Helsinki: Places Like This
> Arctic Monkeys: Whatever People Say I am, That's What I'm Not
> Asobi Seksu: Citrus
> ...



mostly amazing list. nice!


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2008)

troubadours said:


> yes. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> mostly amazing list. nice!



+2. Can't believe I forgot the Unicorns.

I'm also gonna add:


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 9, 2008)

george83 said:


> I'm more shocked on seeing the artic monkeys on his list, worst band ever IMO!!!



Funny, I thought their second album was shit, and I can't really go back to the first album either, but loved it when it first dropped.


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> ..._Really_?



Yeah, I know - I dig it though. I would have put Dookie on the list but it holds bad memories from grade 8. I admit it, I love the two epic songs on it.


----------



## Ash (Nov 9, 2008)

I ran out of rep after page one of this thread. I will return!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 9, 2008)

I liked to call them "albums".






Ramones - Rocket to Russia (my absolute favorite album)





The Beatles - Abbey Road





Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run





Tom Waits - Rain Dogs





The White Stripes - Get Behind Me Satan





The Clash - London Calling

also
Ramones - Ramones
Bruce Springsteen - The Rising
Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's the Sex Pistols
a-ha - Scoundrel Days
The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2008)

I have lots of different styles on my iPod: Aretha, Temps and Tops, Roy Orbison, Joe Cocker, Lionel Richie, Rick Nelson, Celine Dion, Brenda Lee, Al Wilson, Wilson Pickett. But no one *ever* sang a love song better than Sinatra. 

Light a fire in the fireplace, pour some wine, get together on the couch with the two of you wrapped in a blanket, and take some time to look in her eyes. Look into her soul. Notice the soft sweep of her cheek and the way her lips part just before she smiles. Put your hand at the back of her neck and gently pull her close, so close you can feel her breath. So close that you're taking in her scent; you'll have it forever. You'll have this moment forever.

Meanwhile, Sinatra is in the background.

_Night and day, you are the one.
Only you, 'neath the moon and under the sun.
Whether near to me or far,
it's no matter darling, where you are
I think of you.
Day and night...._

Or,

_Someday when I'm awfully low.
When the world is cold,
I will feel a glow just thinking of you
and the way you look tonight._

No one EVER sang a love song like Sinatra. 

View attachment sinatra.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Sarpanitum are ****in' brutal.






Simply one of the best Skint records and Fatboy have ever released-and finally....






Anything by J.S.Bach-I adore classical music.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Sarpanitum are ****in' brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit (doing it this way 'cos my computer keeps signing me out)


Also,Slayers' Reign In Blood,Metallicas' Master Of Puppets and Butchered At Birth by Cannibal Corpse. Just sayin'...


----------



## kilo riley (Nov 9, 2008)

10?
not many albums are 10

the cure -disintegration

the smiths- queen is dead

both are pretty much flawless.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 9, 2008)

shit. i agree with disintegration.


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2008)

*Here's another one I forgot to mention...






WEEN - Chocolate & Cheese


*


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2008)

Soundgarden: Badmotorfinger, Superunknown
Alice in Chains: Dirt, Alice in Chains
Opeth: Blackwater Park, Deliverance

I honestly don't listen to a lot of music, but this is probably the best of my meager collection.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys
Highway 61 Revistited and Blond on Blond by Bob Dylan
Swordfish Trombones and also Rain Dogs by Tom Waits
Joe's Garage by Frank Zappa
Sgt. Pepper's Lonley Hearts Club Band by The Beatles
Are you Expierenced by The Jimi Hendrix Expierience 
Thriller by Michael Jackson

I have more. I'm much too lazy to think right now, those were the ones off the top of my head


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2008)

Falcon said:


> No one EVER sang a love song like Sinatra.



You are absolutely right. I am ashamed at myself for not posting one of his albums.


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok so a couple of these have been named already but:
Tool - Aenima (whoever the person was who named Lateralus but did not name Aenima is obviously on glue)
Metallica- Ride the Lightening
Now for the ones who have been missed:
Wu Tang Clan- Enter the Wu Tang Chambers (36 Chambers)
System of a Down - System of a Down


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2008)

Um...this is AWESOME






This is awesome....aaaaand....






...this obliterates me every freakin' time I hear it. For Serious...


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 10, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> The White Stripes - Get Behind Me Satan



thank you. fuck elephant.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Some of my favorites were already mentioned, but I'll mention them again:

The Cure - Disintegration (I also played the hell out of Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss me, so that's up there too)
Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
Portishead - Dummy

Also:




















itunes is killing the cd for me. I'm downloading individual songs more often than not. I know I'm missing some really good stuff, like the song you have to listen to a time or two before you really get it.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 11, 2008)

American Idiot? Haha!
I really like that album...Only because I can play pretty much all songs on it on guitar. Because it's like the same 4 power chords repeated for 90% of the album! (which is good if you're a crap guitar player, like me)
It's not that bad, it just gets old really quick.

At the moment, I'm listening to Jack's Mannequin - Everything In Transit a lot...Probably wouldn't say 10/10, but I like it too much at the moment.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2008)

Some people fail to realize that these are albums an individual person would rate a 10 out of 10, not albums that everyone would rate 10 out of 10. Where I would not rate some albums others have posted even above a 5 out of 10, to them it's something special.
Get over yourselves and downsizing others' opinions.



Mini said:


> Opeth: Blackwater Park


I can't believe I left that one off. Godlike.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 11, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Some of my favorites were already mentioned, but I'll mention them again:
> 
> The Cure - Disintegration (I also played the hell out of Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss me, so that's up there too)
> Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
> ...



New Order and Portishead is deh sexy shit.


----------



## ladle (Nov 11, 2008)

Pearl Jam-Ten
Crowded House-Woodface

oh,
and pretty much ANYTHING the Beatles put out
Damn I wish I was alive int he 60's....I would so have had a pudding bowl haircut too!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> thank you. fuck elephant.



_Elephant_: great.
But _Get Behind Me Satan_ is their masterpiece. So, yeah, I agree.

Here's my three favorite "best-of" albums:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2008)

Dire Straits-Brothers In Arms (1985) Still one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 14, 2008)

mango said:


> *Here's another one I forgot to mention...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh HELL yes.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 14, 2008)

also


----------



## mango (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2008)

mango said:


>



gotta agree on that one. more revolutionary sampling work. one of the first to use the "christmas child" break (on the dee-lite theme) .. plus Q-Tip's verse on Groove is in the Heart is legendary.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Q-Tip got me thinking of Buddy and this fabu offering from De La Soul.


----------



## katorade (Nov 15, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Some people fail to realize that these are albums an individual person would rate a 10 out of 10, not albums that everyone would rate 10 out of 10. Where I would not rate some albums others have posted even above a 5 out of 10, to them it's something special.
> Get over yourselves and downsizing others' opinions.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I left that one off. Godlike.



I dunno, I compiled my list as albums that were not only on my list of favorites, but I would also consider them quintessential to their genre or the music world as a whole. I didn't post some of my favorite albums because while I personally love every bit of them, I wouldn't consider them a 10 by the popular vote or even musical talent. I kept in mind songwriting, musical mastery, influence, and relevance to music today.
That's just how I took it, though, since it wasn't a "list your favorite albums" thing. 

If we're playing that way, though...:happy:


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 15, 2008)

Let me put it this way. I only knew funk, soul and disco before some white kid in the twelveth grade told me to buy this. Changed my freakin' LIFE! "Ain't Talkin Bout Love", "Runnin With The Devil", "Atomic Punk", and the irresistable "Jamie's Crying". Eddie Van Halen re-invented the guitar.

Van Halen never ever came close to reproducing the brilliance of this first album. I cried when I heard the keyboard on the third album.


----------



## Donna (Nov 15, 2008)

Feeling a little goth-y this morning, so I put this cd in the player...it occurred to me that it probably belongs here in this thread:


----------



## olwen (Nov 15, 2008)

Albums I never get tired of listening to, in no particular order:

1. PJ Harvey - Is this Desire
2. Radiohead - Hail to the theif
3. Pearl Jam - Ten
4. Metallica - ...And Justice For All
5. Sleater Kinney - The Hot Rock
6. Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism
7. Interpol - Turn on the Bright Lights
8. Modest Mouse - Lonesome Crowded West
9. Arcade Fire - Funeral
10. The Pixies - Surfer Rosa
11. Sugartooth - Sugartooth


----------



## Twilley (Nov 15, 2008)

1. The Beatles- Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
2. Nine Inch Nails- The Downward Spiral
3. My Chemical Romance- The Black Parade
...there are probably more to this list, but these are the first three off the top of my head...


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> 1. PJ Harvey - Is this Desire
> 5. Sleater Kinney - The Hot Rock
> 6. Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism
> 7. Interpol - Turn on the Bright Lights
> ...



Good choices! Though I think I prefer MM's Good News For People Who Love Bad News. I know it's their most commercial, but I also feel it's their most wall-to-wall creative. That said, I am still in love with their last album as well.


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have time to post my full list now so here goes...

AC/DC - Back In Black
Alice In Chains - Alice In Chains
Avril Lavigne - Let Go
Blink-182 - Take Off Your Pants And Jacket
Eels - Daisies Of The Galaxy
End Of Days - End Of Days Songs From The Motion Picture
Evanescence - Fallen
Foo Fighters - The Colour And The Shape
Franz Ferdinand - Franz Ferdinand
Green Day - Dookie
Green Day - Nimrod.
Guns N Roses - Appetite For Destruction
Guns N Roses - Use Your Illusion
Guns N Roses - Use Your Illusion II
Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast
Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind 
Jack Off Jill - Clear Hearts Grey Flowers
Jimmy Eat World - Futures
Johnny Cash - American IV: The Man Comes Around
Judas Priest - British Steel
Megadeth - Peace SellsBut Whos Buying?
Megadeth - So Far, So GoodSo What!
Megadeth - Unplugged In Boston
Metallica - Kill Em All
Metallica - Ride The Lightning
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Metallica - And Justice For All
Metallica - Metallica
Michael Jackson - Bad
Morrissey - Bona Drag
Morrissey - Ringleader Of The Tormentors
Mötley Crüe - Shout At The Devil
Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood
Nirvana - Bleach
Nirvana - Nevermind
Nirvana - In Utero
Nirvana - MTV Unplugged In New York
Nirvana - From The Muddy Banks Of The Wishkah
No Doubt - Tragic Kingdom
Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard Of Ozz
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Placebo - Placebo
Queen - A Night At The Opera
Queen - Innuendo
R.E.M. - Automatic For The People
Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine
Rage Against The Machine - The Battle Of Los Angeles
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Ramones - Ramones
Ramones - End Of The Century
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
Scissor Sisters - Scissor Sisters
Slipknot - Vol. 3: (The Subliminal Verses)
Spiderbait - Tonight Alright
Sterophonics - Language.Sex.Violence.Other?
System Of A Down - System Of A Down
Tenacious D - Tenacious D
The Darkness - Permission To Land
The Darkness - One Way Ticket To Hell And Back
The Distillers - Coral Fang
The Offspring - Smash
The Offspring - Americana
The Smiths - The Queen Is Dead
The White Stripes - Elephant
The White Stripes - Get Behind Me Satan
Ugly Kid Joe - Americas Least Wanted
Velvet Revolver - Contraband

Thats a hell of a lot but I love my music lol


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 17, 2008)

Converge-_When Forever Comes Crashing_

Good lord how did I forget to mention this album in my initial post.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

GWAR-Scumdogs Of The Universe

Yes.


----------



## katorade (Nov 17, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> GWAR-Scumdogs Of The Universe
> 
> Yes.




Having lived in Richmond, VA (GWAR's home town), I could tell you a funny story or two about them.

Also, I completely forgot:


----------



## olwen (Nov 17, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Good choices! Though I think I prefer MM's Good News For People Who Love Bad News. I know it's their most commercial, but I also feel it's their most wall-to-wall creative. That said, I am still in love with their last album as well.



I actually think that's their worst album. I only like two or three tracks on it. I do feel like it's all over the place, but not in a cohesive way, if that makes sense. I don't hold it against them tho. Now if they were to do two or three more bad albums I'd def have a problem.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 18, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys
> Highway 61 Revistited and Blond on Blond by Bob Dylan
> Swordfish Trombones and also Rain Dogs by Tom Waits
> Joe's Garage by Frank Zappa
> ...



To Continue my list: 

Metallica - Metallica
Trout Mask Replica - Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band
The Stooges - The Stooges 
Lateralus - Tool
Aenima - Tool
Ride the Lightning - Metallica 
Images and Words - Dream Theater
Turn Off The Bright Lights - Interpol
Hail to the Thief - Radiohead
Amnesiac - Radiohead
Surfer Rosa - The Pixies
Doolittle - The Pixies

More later when I can think again.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 18, 2008)

Great list, Rev.

And here's my official list now that my brain is fully awake, too.

Maggot Brain--Funkadelic
Imperial Bedroom--Elvis Costello
The Clash--The Clash
Paid In Full--Eric B and Rakim
Van Halen--Van Halen
Led Zeppelin IV--Led Zeppelin
Rubber Soul--The Beatles
Revolver--The Beatles
License to Ill--Beastie Boys
Freak Out!--Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention
Rocks--Aerosmith
Never Mind The Bullocks--The Sex Pistols
Taking Tiger Mountain--Brian Eno
That's The Way of The World--Earth, Wind and Fire
Spirit--Earth, Wind and Fire
Born To Run--Bruce Springsteen
Exile On Main Street--Rolling Stones
Rastaman Vibration--Bob Marley


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> Albums I never get tired of listening to, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. PJ Harvey - Is this Desire
> 2. Radiohead - Hail to the theif
> ...



whoa, is this desire...weird. hot rock YEAH


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2008)

toni said:


> Check these out, I am sure you will like them.



Not even joking: that Maroon 5 album is amazing.


moar:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Not even joking: that Maroon 5 album is amazing.
> 
> 
> moar:



Awesome,much respect for the Aphex Twin album there-I love his work. :bow:


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> whoa, is this desire...weird. hot rock YEAH



Why do I get so much flack for loving _Is This Desire_? It's a solid record. It's just as good as Dry or To Bring You My Love. "A Perfect Day, Elise" and "Catherine" are two of my favorite songs of all time. They're among a hidden song file of songs that I end up singing while in the shower. You know, like you just bathing and next thing you know, you're singing. Somehow, PJ Harvey songs always get in there.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

No, it's not that...the jury's out on Is This Desire for me. "Sky Lit Up," "Is This Desire," "Perfect Day Elise" and even "The Wind" are pretty awesome, but I haven't really cracked Side B. I'd certainly take Rid of Me or Stories From the City over it but it's still pretty awesome you sing "Elise" in the shower. White Chalk is the shitty one and To Bring You My Love is the one that's actually a little overrated.


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> No, it's not that...the jury's out on Is This Desire for me. "Sky Lit Up," "Is This Desire," "Perfect Day Elise" and even "The Wind" are pretty awesome, but I haven't really cracked Side B. I'd certainly take Rid of Me or Stories From the City over it but it's still pretty awesome you sing "Elise" in the shower. White Chalk is the shitty one and To Bring You My Love is the one that's actually a little overrated.



Funny you should say that. I finally listened to white chalk for the first time today. I didn't like it. The songs all run together, and it bored me. It's all so much piano noodling. This pianofied PJ Harvey must die. Her next album needs to kick ass.

There is not one song on Is This Desire? that I dislike. Not one. I'm not very fond of Stories of the City, Stories of the Sea. I only like a couple songs. The second half strays for me and I start to drift mentally, which is bad for me because I'm an active music listener. Plus, that whole album is full of happy I'm in love type songs. All her other albums are about lost love and frustration and woe. Those songs are more interesting to me. I was happy she went back to that with Uh Huh Her. 

Incidentally, I'm reading Love is a mixed tape by Rob Sheffield and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> Funny you should say that. I finally listened to white chalk for the first time today. I didn't like it. The songs all run together, and it bored me. It's all so much piano noodling. This pianofied PJ Harvey must die. Her next album needs to kick ass.



I felt the same way. I prefer her grinding guitar stuff.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> I only like a couple songs. The second half strays for me and I start to drift mentally, which is bad for me because I'm an active music listener. Plus, that whole album is full of happy I'm in love type songs. All her other albums are about lost love and frustration and woe. Those songs are more interesting to me. I was happy she went back to that with Uh Huh Her.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm reading Love is a mixed tape by Rob Sheffield and I'm enjoying it.



Second half has "Kamikaze" and "This is Love," the two best tracks! Happy Peej is as good as Angry Peej...I'll take either over Night at the Nuyorican Peej.

Ugh, not this Rob Sheffield? My friend, who writes for Blender, says that if Sheffield has the same pay rate as him, he made $492.50 off of that.


----------



## olwen (Nov 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I felt the same way. I prefer her grinding guitar stuff.


Thank you!



exile in thighville said:


> Second half has "Kamikaze" and "This is Love," the two best tracks! Happy Peej is as good as Angry Peej...I'll take either over Night at the Nuyorican Peej.
> 
> Ugh, not this Rob Sheffield? My friend, who writes for Blender, says that if Sheffield has the same pay rate as him, he made $492.50 off of that.



LOL, I was telling my coworker about the book and she got excited. She used to write for Spin, so she's met and liked Rob Sheffield. She says he's a sweetheart. I stopped reading spin and rolling stone years ago, so I'm actually not familiar with his writing.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I was telling my coworker about the book and she got excited. She used to write for Spin, so she's met and liked Rob Sheffield. She says he's a sweetheart. I stopped reading spin and rolling stone years ago, so I'm actually not familiar with his writing.



Who's your co-worker? I'm being hard on him because he gets more work than me, obviously. The book looked pretty good.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 22, 2008)

Rebecca's Statue - Drinking from the water Clock 

View attachment rebecca's statue.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mental Funeral *by *Autopsy*.
Released in 1991,this album expanded on the death/doom metal that Autopsy began to explore on _Severed Survival_.The songs are set at differing tempos and each have their own personalities (including the two instrumentals,'*Bonesaw*' and '*Mental Funeral*'). I love this album!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

On The Floor At The Boutique-Mixed By The Lo-Fidelity Allstars.



Mixed by The Midfield General.



Mixed by Fatboy Slim

These are all amazing if you like big beat/dance music.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

Tha D - Tha D








Annie Lennox - Medusa

I could listen to this whole album over, and over, and over....and over. :wubu: 

View attachment almedusa01.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> Albums I never get tired of listening to, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. PJ Harvey - Is this Desire
> 2. Radiohead - Hail to the theif
> ...




massively impressive list, olwen. i think a 73% agreement rate is probably the strongest rating of any post i've read thus far in the thread. :bow:

while i worked at the house of blues my marketing director was named elise, and i - without fail - sang that song to her ad nauseummm (rather, i should specify, just the line "it's a perfect day, perfect day, eliiise." we won't get into all those other lyrics).


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> massively impressive list, olwen. i think a 73% agreement rate is probably the strongest rating of any post i've read thus far in the thread. :bow:
> 
> while i worked at the house of blues my marketing director was named elise, and i - without fail - sang that song to her ad nauseummm (rather, i should specify, just the line "it's a perfect day, perfect day, eliiise." we won't get into all those other lyrics).



Cool Thanks.

looks like I got lucky one time.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2008)

1. The Pixies - Doolittle
2. Belly - King
3. Faith No More - Epic
4. Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
5. Yes - Fragile
6. Frente - Marvin The Album
7. Radiohead - OK Computer
8. Beck - Odelay
9. Orbital - Blue Album
10. Nirvana - Nevermind


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a few off the top of my head. 

View attachment Blondie.jpg


View attachment Johnny.jpg


View attachment tkk.jpg


View attachment L7.jpg


View attachment Bo diddley.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

This album is incredible-Shy FX works his mixing magic on this majestic Drum and Bass album-one for nostalgia freaks...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2008)

too cute to not be on topic


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 12, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> *Mental Funeral *by *Autopsy*.
> Released in 1991,this album expanded on the death/doom metal that Autopsy began to explore on _Severed Survival_.The songs are set at differing tempos and each have their own personalities (including the two instrumentals,'*Bonesaw*' and '*Mental Funeral*'). I love this album!



Autopsy = fabulous


----------



## chm85 (Dec 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> too cute to not be on topic



haha i just saw that list on pitchfork and i thought it was awesome


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

off the top of my head: 
aquemini
midnite vultures
chocolate and cheese
and then nothing turned itself inside out
keep it like a secret
rumours


----------



## Mishty (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay a few more that I've thought of:


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Dec 19, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Okay a few more that I've thought of:



I second that. The film, and just generally the soundtrack are excellent. Wes Anderson films always have fantastic soundtracks.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## DeniseW (Dec 21, 2008)

"Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" Elton John


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Without repeating some very obvious choices(For me, Sabbath,Metallica etc...) Apologies for any repeats, I didn't go through all 8 pages...

Judas Priest: Defenders of the Faith

Flotsam & Jetsam: Doomsday for the Deceiver
Landmark SPeed metal release, it's where Metallica stole Jason Newsted from, once Cliff Burton had died. Coined the term 'Power Metal', and helped launch the sound of Epic, layered and technical speed metal.

Yngwie Malmsteen: Rising Force
Yngwie's first solo release, he being the start of the 'neo-classical-metal' guitar era.Along with Eddie Van Halen and Randy Rhodes, one of the cornerstones of modern Metal shred.


Iron Maiden: Powerslave

Slayer: Reign in Blood

Alex De Grassi: Turning-Turning back (See, I'm not 100% Metal)
First release from Windam Hill artist, acoustic guitar master. Flowing,
the whole album is a masterful movement, the perfect music to read by on a rainy day.

Forbidden: Twisted Into Form
The album that defined the height of this bay Area Thrash band's popularity. Some thought they might be the next Metallica...Drummer left for the irresistible spot in Slayer that opened up after Dave Lombardo left, and the band went their seperate ways. One guitarist would go on to play in Nevermore, gaining much more popularity.
recently reunited and planning a new release...

Strapping Young Lad: City
Second release from the Canadian madman. Started the 'Extreme Metal' category, because he isn't Death Metal, isn't Black metal, isn't Heavy Metal...people didn't know what to call SYL.
A friend once described SYL as "It feels like I am tied to train tracks and there is a 1,000 Ton locomotive roaring by above me, with 10,000 crazed men screaming, filling the entire audio spectrum...and I really want it to pass me by. This music scares me, Ron..."
His sound has been copied by many, many people in the decade plus now, and you will know it when you listen to Scarve,Divinity,Soilwerk or any other 'Extreme Metal' band now.

Naglfar: Sheol
Blackened-Death Metal from Sweden. Not content to let the Norwegians have all of the fun (Burning Churches, Cannibalism, Murder anyone?), Naglfar have proved that more than just Melodic Death Metal comes out of Sweden these days.

Emperor: In the Nightside Eclipse.
Emperor IS Black Metal, none of this Mayhem nonsense.

Origin: Echoes of Decimation
Brutal-Death-Metal Gods Origin have shown that all other imitators pale in intensity to their sound. Try as they might, they just aren't the same, not as fast, not as fluid, not as creative as these humble and sincere fellows from Kansas.

KISS: Love Gun

And for my choice of my all-time favorite Punk band..

FEAR: The Record


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


>



Arise, YES!!! I forgot that, great choice on Bat out of Hell, too...


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

If this next one hasn't been mentioned-well,it's a cryin' shame,really...






Awesome and varied beats on this hammer of an album-if you're a dance maniac or a techno head and you haven't got this album,you'd be doing yourself a great injustice be not getting this.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Emperor: In the Nightside Eclipse.
> Emperor IS Black Metal, none of this Mayhem nonsense.



Cannot back this statement at all, _De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas_ is ten times the album Nightside is. Although it's kind of moot since both bands went completely downhill after those two. (not saying Nightside is a bad album, just saying I like DMDS far more)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually prefer Anthems, personally, but people rave about ItNE.

As far as Mayhem, they are OK (For the Sex Pistols of BM...3 releases in 15 years? EPs, and comps aside). I like Mayhem well enough, but '10 times better' is a silly statement to get behind on aMonty Python level of silliness. Their cobtribution to creating the whole NBM scene is huge, and if one loves the 'raw black metal' sound, they are great (Until GDW, that is...not that I'm judging them, it is...interesting), but I prefer superior production in my music. It's great that people have different tastes, though, so Kudos.



-Uriel


----------



## crice7 (Jan 3, 2009)

We're...we're talking flawless here, right?
cant think of any flawless ones, but these are damn close

the blueprint
ready to die
supermodified


----------



## benzdiesel (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, I'm a music nut and I'm very late joining this thread... here's a couple from my odder-than-most collection that I listen to constantly.

ELO: Time
ELO: Strange Magic
Emmylou Harris: Heartaches and Highways 
Doc Watson and David Holt: Legacy
Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder: Live at Charleston Music Hall
Emmylou Harris, Linda Ronstadt, and Dolly Parton: Trio
I have to..... Yanni: Live at the Acropolis



Plus a few favorite artists with no albums in particular that I can't stop listening to, I just shuffle everything I've got: Simon and Garfunkel, the Statler Brothers, ... oh heck, just about any "classic country" like George Jones, Conway Twitty, and all the other greats... and just about anything classical. 

More recently getting into the "Classic Rock" category wholeheartedly after years of not really being into it.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jan 3, 2009)

Silverchair- Diorama
Rustic Overtones- Rooms By The Hour
U2- Achtung Baby
U2- Home: Live at Slane Castle
Bruce Springsteen & The Sessions Band- The Seeger Sessions
"Concert For George" w/ Eric Clapton, Paul McCartney, Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers & more
Sufjan Stevens- Illinoise
Curtis Mayfield- Superfly
Tinariwen- Aman Iman: Water is Life
Tom Petty- 30th Anniversary: Live in Gainsville 2006

So many more but these are the ones I'm listening to the most nowadays that are 10s


----------



## alienlanes (Jan 3, 2009)

elle camino said:


> and then nothing turned itself inside out





exile in thighville said:


> electr-o-pura



lol wut 
....


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 6, 2009)

Definitely in my Top 10 best albums


----------

